# Poly vs. Steel Boss V Plow?



## boelterhomes (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi everyone! I've decided to replace my old Western straight blade Pro Plow with a Boss 8-2 V (at least I'm trying to be decided). I had convinced myself to go Poly, but I visited the dealer this morning for a last look, and I'm again undecided. I don't know, there's just something about all the bolts and the lack of welds that bothers me. I don't hire out, I just plow my own jobsites and my driveway, but the jobsites can be rough at times. Please help me decide. Oh, and if you have a reason to not go Boss, please tell me that too.

Thanks, Tom Boelter


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

If it's a new plow, the baked on paint is like an epoxy coating and would probably withstand an impact that would really gouge a poly blade. Plus, should you ever decide to use wings, you're going to need a steel moldboard. 

The poly blades are pretty cool. Although if the snow is wet, I have a hard time believing it's not going to cling to all those bolt-heads and gaps. For your application, it's almost a flip of the coin. I hate to make a decision with just the present in mind, you never know what the future holds.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

snooker said:


> If it's a new plow, the baked on paint is like an epoxy coating and would probably withstand an impact that would really gouge a poly blade. Plus, should you ever decide to use wings, you're going to need a steel moldboard.
> 
> The poly blades are pretty cool. Although if the snow is wet, I have a hard time believing it's not going to cling to all those bolt-heads and gaps. For your application, it's almost a flip of the coin. I hate to make a decision with just the present in mind, you never know what the future holds.


I agree that is strength is of concern, get a steel one because it will be stiffer than a poly plow even with its re-enforced frame. A can a spray silicone will work wonders on a steel plow in wet snow too.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

We use both I say buy a poly,it'll hold up nicer especially for your ap.,that thin piece of sheet metal on the front of these plows is no monster reinforcement anyway usually just a rust trap,converted all our plows to poly over the last few years I think they hold up better.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

I had the same decision to make last year and was going to go poly aswell.Last second i changed my mind.Figured my last western was five years old and held up well but i washed my plow after every storm and store my plow in doors year round.If you do that get the steel and put the couple hundred bucks into smartlock cyclinders!


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a Boss 8'2" Boss poly V on my 2002 GMC 2500HD. It is by far the best plow that I have ever owned. I will never buy another steel blade again. Snow rarely sticks to the plow surface, it doesn't rust, and I think that it is actually stronger than a steel blade. Compare the framework of a poly V to a steel V. The poly V is is made of thicker angle iron and tubing. Also the powder coat finish on todays snow plows is not as good as it is made out to be. Once a powder coated surface is gouged throgh to bare metal rust will start and will most likely blister underneath the surrounding powder coating. The next thing you know your plow is a rusty, peeling mess. Buy the poly V you wont be sorry, and make sure that you get the locking angle cylinders.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

I don't have either but I have read on this board in several places that if you want to add pro wings; you will be challenged with poly. If that is a consideration go with Steel. 

I look forward to reading this thread though as I'm sure you will get some interesting feedback.


----------



## snooker (Jan 6, 2004)

Since it's a new plow, be sure to get the Smart-Lock cylinders, it's only about $150-$200 for that upgrade. It'll be more than double that if you decide you need them later. They should come standard with these V-Plows anyway. If it comes down to it, I'd rather have the locking cylinders than the poly moldboard. 

But don't even think about getting this plow without that Smart-Touch controller. Once you get it, your first time out you'll know exactly why. With that conrtoller in your hand and Boss's powerful/quick hydraulics, the plow becomes just like an extension of your hand. It's main reason I have this plow.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

In my opinion id go for the poly, its the same price as the steel, and its only like 50 lbs more. also dont worry about it being a poly for the wings, ive got a poly plow and have had the wings on it for quite a few years, no problems at all with it.


----------



## intlco (Nov 15, 2004)

We've used both the Poly and Steel blades and the Poly blades are much better.
We've got Poly blade that are over 10 years old and look new. And they don't break or bend. In past years, we've hit or piled up cement curbs, carts and the poly just plows through it all, no problems. The snow does not stick to the Poly, but it will stick to the cutting edge and bolts.

The Steel blades last us 5 years and start to rust out, also cement curbs punch holes through them. And the wet snow sticks bad.

If given a choice, I'd would've went the Poly Boss, but it was sold out, so I could only get a Blizzard 810.
I was thinking of buying the poly sheet and bolting it to my Blizzard.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

Kent Lawn Care; did you have pro wings on your poly? Did you have any issues? I have read all over this board that is a problem situation. I would love to hear more about your experience with this configuration if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

IMO, the poly plows ain't all that impressive.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Caneplow said:


> Kent Lawn Care; did you have pro wings on your poly? Did you have any issues? I have read all over this board that is a problem situation. I would love to hear more about your experience with this configuration if possible.
> 
> Thanks!


i have the wings on my Meyers poly plow. i had asked around m area about everyones opinion, this was before i really got into using plowsite. everyone i talked to said they dont see why it wouldnt work. so i bought em and put em on. knock on wood, i havent had any problems with them, i use them on a few accounts in our area. i take them off between accounts like they say you should. the only thing i see as being a problem, but i dont know if its the same with a steel plow or not. you have to push a slight amounth to get the pin fomr the wing through the hole to slip the snap ring on. but i think its common. i cant see how the poly would cuse that. this will be my 5th season using them on the same plow, and like i said no problems. if i can get a shot of what i have for the poly with wings i'll try to get a pic uploaded within a day or two.


----------



## Caneplow (Jan 31, 2001)

I miss understood your last post. I thought you said you had the wings on a poly Boss not western. I was reading thought the search engine on this site that "BOSS" poly and wings where a challenge.


----------

